# Early taste of Spring!



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

We had way above normal temps for the weekend, BBQ for suppers and a few hours each day riding the motorcycle. 
It was kind of weird riding the motorcycle past people ice fishing on the river though.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

cainvest said:


> We had way above normal temps for the weekend, BBQ for suppers and a few hours each day riding the motorcycle.
> It was kind of weird riding the motorcycle past people ice fishing on the river though.


My signs are more pedestrian ... I can make the 60 metres to the workshop from the house without a winter coat on, and not freeze to death on the way.

hboy43


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

For a change it was actually pretty nasty here... heavy rain and wind. It's been gorgeous for most of the last two months (warmest Feb on record).

Today looks nice once again... though they are predicting more rain later in the week. Still no snow, but it's getting late for that anyway. The mountains got some much-needed snow yesterday, but it's not nearly enough. Most of the ski hills around Vancouver had already closed, so I'm not sure if it's enough for them to open again.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Feels like it's been Spring for a month here. And yes, its part of the reason I chose to live here.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm seeing rain in the forecast for Vancouver Island but temps are pretty good. If it's just showers, I'll be golfing


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Just turned on BNN...looks like it's snowing in Toronto.

I am just about to go for a jog in a t-shirt here in on the left coast. :biggrin:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Actually it was snowing- lightly the day (Sunday) after the 1st day of spring ... I haven't put my shovel away just yet. 

Btw, do you jog on solid ground as to where you are? Or does does Mother Earth grumble there sometimes too? :biggrin:


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yesterday was very wet here, but it continues mild. It hasn't been below freezing in over two weeks.

All the plants and trees are about a month ahead of schedule.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Apparently this past winter was actually more like a typical spring...
http://www.komonews.com/weather/blo...s-winter-days-this-past-season-296991051.html


And it doesn't look like much is going to change anytime soon...
http://www.komonews.com/weather/blo...is-on-like-through-next-winter-296913621.html


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

I've been tapping my maples for the last few years. It's become a sign of spring for me. And in case you were curious, the run has been heavy, but spotty.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

we're not hearing from many maritimers on here but some of those videos with the roof-high snowbanks piled up are alarming.

shovelling out is bad enough. The maritime homeowners we see in news videos are cheery & stalwart enough about their predicament, even though the "burden" has been so heavy for them.
.
what's perhaps more worrisome is the threat of flooding as the huge snowbanks located right beside their houses melt. Plus the municipal sewer systems, how many will be able to deal with the runoff? those underground pipes weren't built for such runoff.

fingers crossed for so many from eastern quebec to the furthest eastern peninsula of newfoundland ...


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

some kind of april fool's day blizzard with its dates confused is snowing outside.

but yesterday am i witnessed a lovely close-up of red cardinals mating in the spring sunshine.

i happened to be standing beside the window of a little-used 2nd floor bedroom when i spotted the male puffing & preening himself on the low-voltage power cable to my neighbour's house. Only a few metres away from my window.

next i saw the female, a more subdued mix of red, brown & black feathers, who was fluttering her wings seductively as she sat in the upper branches of the cedar tree that grows beside the power line. 

the male paid her no notice, then suddenly he took flight & landed on my stone windowsill. Of course i hoped the female would follow him, but she didn't.

what a handsome fellow he was. Only a few centimetres away. A mere pane of glass separated us. He was a brilliant scarlet red all over, with the bright red crest on top of his head just like the pictures always show. He cocked his head, gave me a beady-eyed glance. _Watch this_, he seemed to be saying.

next, the male flew straight to the cedar tree. There was the briefest convulsion of wildly fluttering wings while he accomplished the ritual act. It took all of 25 seconds. Because of the cedar branches, i wasn't able to make out exactly what went where.

next, the male flew back to perch on the power cable, looking as perky & bold as ever. The female managed to flap her wings once or twice, feebly, in the tree. She appeared to be exhausted. Soon the male cardinal flew off without looking back.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Great tale Humble...........We have neighbourhood cardinals and they are a beautiful bird.........albeit a little chatty in the early a.m.


----------



## Sandra (May 14, 2015)

yeah! you survived the winter!!!


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

We've seen a few bluejays and yellow birds in our backyard. Nice to see nature again in Ottawa!


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Yup, bluejays been around for a while now and we even had ducks land in the pool a few nights ago.
Kind of odd too, we had a dusting of snow on the ground yesterday morning ....


----------



## Sandra (May 14, 2015)

You have a wonderful event in Ottawa "tulips festival" sooo beautiful!


----------

